# my frankie boy



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hi 

frankie is now 27 weeks.i have new photos of him.hope you like them

thanks.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Awwww :wub:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Very prince like...handsome little man.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Regal


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Frankie, you are irresistible!!!! I love Yorkies!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Frankie's a doll!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

He is soooooo cute! I bet he melts everyone's hearts!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Frankie you are a cutie!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely precious!!! Love Yokies and have had a few too.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Frankie is adorably precious
Yorkie was my second pick if I wouldn't have gotten LaCie (maltese)


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

He is so cute! what an adorable little guy! I'm amazed that at 27 weeks you could get him still enough to take such wonderful photos!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

thank you so much everyone.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

He looks so big!! But very handsome


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Frankie is so cute! :wub:


----------

